# FatMat on Roof????



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

Has anyone tried using the FatMat or the Peel & Seal from Lowes on a roof? If you have, have there been any problems with it not sticking in hot weather?

I have researched the subject to death and have read numerous threads concerning insulating the floors, firewall, and roof with items like DynaMat, FatMat, and Peel & Seal. Needless to say I am more educated but still have not made up my mind. I am definitely going to put down a few layers of the Hy-Tech SC#1000 ceramic insulating paint. But I was also thinking of using the items like FatMat to further aid in reducing the metal drum sound of the larger panels like the roof. Then for final heat protection I was planning on the 1/2 inch DynaLiner on the firewall and roof, the 1/8 inch DynaLiner on door panels and kick panels, and the DynaPad on the floor.

My biggest concern is using the items like FatMat or Peel & Seal on the roof and having it let loose on a hot summer day in Southern Missouri, currently in the upper 90's to low 100's. So does anyone have any experience with these products on your roof in extreme temperatures?

Thanks,
Dale


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I put 2 layers of rattle trap ( a fat mat product)on my roof . I have had no problems and my car has been outside all day parked in the sun during this last heat wave( 92 ). I did clean the surface completely and used a large rubber formica roller ($8 at home depot) to install it


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

crustysack said:


> I put 2 layers of rattle trap ( a fat mat product)on my roof . I have had no problems and my car has been outside all day parked in the sun during this last heat wave( 92 ). I did clean the surface completely and used a large rubber formica roller ($8 at home depot) to install it


The advertisement for the Rattletrap makes it sound like it has great sticking power. I would just hate to put something up there and have it come loose in a couple of years. That would not be good.
Dale


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I've always heard that Dyna-Mat sticks and never comes off.....haven't gotten to that step yet. Eric


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Yea I was wondering about this too. I was also wondering if anyone had done anything other than the stock style headliner? The wife and I were wondering if anyone had tried a "newer-tech" material, not the strung fabric. Something closer to the headliners in use today.


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

Pontiacpurebrred said:


> Yea I was wondering about this too. I was also wondering if anyone had done anything other than the stock style headliner? The wife and I were wondering if anyone had tried a "newer-tech" material, not the strung fabric. Something closer to the headliners in use today.


I was planning on using the 1/2" DynaLiner on top of the Peel & Seal, FatMat, DynaMat, RaamMat, Damplifier, or whatever I decide to go with. If there are clearance issues with the headliner bows then I will use the 1/4". I figure with the ceramic insulating paint, the mat, and the DynaLiner the roof should be as well insulated as a modern car. It might be over kill, but everything is out of the car right now so it is a lot easier to do the projects than to decide after the interior is back in that I needed something else.
Dale


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think any of the new stuff would be far superior to the old glued on jute these cars came with. Just make sure the surface is clean and it's rolled on with a lot of pressure. I wish I knew about this stuff 15-20 years ago when I did the headliner in my '65!!


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

I was wanting to insulate (dynamat or what not) and then do a white pleather or something to match my parchment interior. Anyone do anything like that? Or a fabric covered foam like the new GTO's or other new vehicles?


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> I think any of the new stuff would be far superior to the old glued on jute these cars came with. Just make sure the surface is clean and it's rolled on with a lot of pressure. I wish I knew about this stuff 15-20 years ago when I did the headliner in my '65!!


The car is going through a complete restoration so all interior surfaces have been cleaned, stripped, and primed. After the primer it is getting the Hy-Tech SC#1000 ceramic insulating paint before the mat goes down. If it doesn't stick to this surface, because the ceramic paint is ruff like the old paint with sand in it, then it won't stick to anything. I am just trying to find out which product is the best and will stick and stay stuck in the extreme heat of summer.
Thanks for the information,
Dale


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Dale, tape sticks better on glass than it does concrete. A rough surface is not as good as a smooth one for anything adhesive except paint, IMO......just a 'heads up".....


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> Dale, tape sticks better on glass than it does concrete. A rough surface is not as good as a smooth one for anything adhesive except paint, IMO......just a 'heads up".....


Never thought of that, I guess I will hit it with some sandpaper before I put the pad on.
Dale


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

I think I have decided on the Second Skin Damplifier with the DynaLiner on top of that to help add more sound and heat control to my insulating paint. I have been doing a lot of research on the Second Skin products and they seem to get consistent good reviews. They will also stick to anything. There are too many bad stories out there about the Peel & Seal and the FatMat products not sticking when the thermometer starts climbing.
Dale


----------

